# How much should a baby goat poop?



## apikalek (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm just curious - I have a Nigerian Dwarf bottle baby on cows milk. Always been a bottle baby & in the house as he was a runt and neglected. About 4 weeks old now. He was pooping what I think was normal little clumpy pellets but when I upped his feeds and tried to cut back to 3x a day from 4x he started with yellow diarrhea. Took him off milk for a day, started Sulmet & did electrolytes (molasses & vinegar & baking soda) and pepto for a day. Stopped pooping and seemed to have a tummy ache for a few hours. That evening he pooped a bunch of brown black goo and seemed to feel much better. Jumping all over the place and wanting to eat. Started back on milk but 4x a day 4oz - less than before. (He weighs about 5# and is still gaining weight). The next day he had 2 incidents of the brown black goo all over. Still jumping all over the place and happy as can be. The breeder gave me amox to try just in case. Today poop is now the consistency of toothpaste but dark brown/black. He only poops once or twice a day (about an inch long) - is that normal? I have no idea about that. This is only my 3rd baby and by far the youngest. He seems happy and very energetic. Haven't dewormed yet. Going to drop a fecal off tomorrow but should I be panicking or doing something else?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good call on beginning sulmet : ) yellow poop is milk scours...At four weeks he wont be eating much grain yet..black yucky poop can be cocci or the result of the electros and pepto..I would continue the sulmet for five days.. stop milk until he firms up...12-24 hours...give electros with a pinch of baking soda...once his tummy has rested..poop firms up ( should be brown berries by now) then re introduce milk at 10%-12% of his weight...so at 5# he should have 2 oz -2.5 oz four times a day I would also give him Cd antitoxin (3 cc) and thiamine (2 cc) to help him recover...offer hay..weigh him weekly and adjust milk amount as he gains weight....


----------



## apikalek (Mar 21, 2013)

*More questions..*

Ok he is happy as ever so maybe totally fine but still concerned about pooping or lack of. No poop yesterday. Today pooped about an inch. Mushy & sticky & black/dark green. He's on whole milk & hay. Can't get Cd Antitoxin anywhere. What is Tetanus Antitoxin? Vet doesn't know goats. Going to have to find another who does. But they never treat them like you guys do. Anyway is that enough poop for a 5# goat?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tetanus antitoxin is what is given for preventing and treating tetanus. we use it whenever we band out boys or disbud or any time a goat gets an deep open cut or puncture ..it is not the same thing as CD antitoxin. 
I have to order CDA from jeffers...cant find it here either...most vets, especially large animal vets should have it in stock..
Poop amount sounds fine...but we should be seeing berries..as you adjust his milk amount they should firm up as he begins to digest better..


----------



## apikalek (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok thanks!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Poop sound just like my one month old Nigi had last week. I treated with Sulmet for 5 days and now she is back to normal berries.


----------

